# PE Power Exam April 2012 - Helpful Hints and Q & A



## EAM85 (Dec 21, 2011)

I took the Power PE Exam in October 2011. Unfortunately I did not pass so I am preparing to retake the test in April 2012. This forum is to discuss any study materials that would be helpful for the test. Books, websites, notes from work...anything that helps would be great!

This forum can also be used to post questions about all things relating to the PE Power exam: questions about specific sample questions or hard to understand concepts are all welcomed!


----------



## EAM85 (Dec 25, 2011)

I purchased the Kaplan Power Practice Problems book and I really like the format of it. I like these practice problems more than the problems in Camera book; they seem closer to the material I need to study. I am debating whether or not to get the Kaplan reference book...any thoughts?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 4, 2012)

I am at a loss for ideas on what to study.

I took the School of PE review and studied the EPRM and associated practice problems.

Saying I did horrible is putting it nicely.

Hopefully, April is a lucky month.....


----------



## R2KBA (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd read through the topics relating to study material in the electrical forum (the one we are in). There is a lot of very good advice that people may not re-post here. This info was extremely helpful to me. Having said that I imagine each test could be very different from previous tests, so specific things that helpled me or others pass in October 2011 may or may not be helpful for the April 2012 test. If nothing else, just make sure you get the Casio fx-115ES, unless you are strictly RPN. Trust me, you need this calculator.


----------



## EAM85 (Jan 5, 2012)

Someone posted something about Complex Imaginary in a different post. I looked it up on the You Tube channel and found some really good videos. I will make that a regular part of my studying until I've watched all the videos ( I think there was about 16 or 17). They are fairly short, maybe 7 mins, and I can watch them during my lunch break.


----------



## Dant (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree with the previous post about the fx-115ES calculator. It's great with imaginary numbers and also does some calculus functions. As far as study materials and references:

NCEES Sample Exam

The Electrical Engineer's Guide to Passing the Power PE Exam - Graffeo:

This follows the test syllabus and gives info. that some books don't. Geared towards the exam. Also has a practice exam. It's hard to find, but is at www.powerpe.net

Electrical machines.... - Wildi:

Classic book for TX's &amp; Motors. This (or a similar machines book) is a must for the exam

Power System Analysis - Grainger &amp; Stevenson

Great for transmission. This covers many subjects in more depth than the others.

NEC Code Book

A power electronics book

Possibly an NESC code book


----------

